# buying steroids in china



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a friend in China that i could get me steroids. How easy is it to buy it in China? Is it possible to buy legit pharma there? Is it safe to send personal use amount to the UK?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

That's like asking is it easy to find snow in the north pole


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh so i take its very easy to get legit pharma there? Would he just walk into a normal shop and buy some? He has no idea where to get it and neither do i in china lol.

I don't know much about pharma but is there certain brands to buy there?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> Oh so i take its very easy to get legit pharma there? Would he just walk into a normal shop and buy some? He has no idea where to get it and neither do i in china lol.
> 
> I don't know much about pharma but is there certain brands to buy there?


Let me put it this way nearly all the Test powder UGL labs get around the world come from China. Your friend not finding gear in China would be like walking into a candy shop & not finding candy.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice one guys. I have sent him a email asking to find some pharmaceutical Test E 300 or 400mg.

Is there certain pharmaceutical brands to look for? (Is there a topic somewhere here that shows all pharmaceutical brands in china?)

Is it legal over there to walk in and just buy? - don't want him getting into any bother!

How safe is it having personal use amount posted to my door from China?


----------



## Anon555 (May 27, 2012)

Hi, I've done business in China for many years. While most raw steroids are manufactured here it is actually very difficult to get either a prescription from a hospital or to buy finished gear from a pharmacy, read:not going to happen for a foreigner. 90% of the manufacturers/bulk powder suppliers you find here also will not ship to an address in China as these compounds are classed as "export only." So it is legal for them to make and sell things like raw test, oxandrolone, etc, most will not sell them to you in China, they will take your US dollars as payment here and then ship to product to an address abroad, in the UK in your case.

Unless your friend speaks fluent Chinese and has experience sourcing pharmaceuticals in China he won't do any better than you will by going online and finding a supplier yourself and having them ship directly to you, and may well put himself at risk in trying to buy something for domestic use. Many of the factories will, despite what their website says, ship smallish amounts of powder around a couple hundred grams discreetly as this is one way the English email answering people can skim a little cash for themselves, you send a wire transfer to their cousin in Macau and they pop downstairs to the production rooms and drop a baggie of powder in their purse to ship out to you...everybody wins.

If he does find someone willing to provide him with finished gear or actually deliver goods to him within China it is going to be onea dodgy f*er and tell him to watch his ass. Whenever you deal with China you hve to understand that just 60 years ago people were starving in the streets here and that culture of poverty hasn't been washed away by their recent riches yet, there isn't much they won't do for a few pennies up to and including selling you **** that they know full well might kill you (google melamine).


----------



## Anon555 (May 27, 2012)

PS- forgot to add, if you just walk into a post office or FedEx even and try to ship anything they open it and inspect it right there 100% of the time, so don't even bother with that.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Interesting information there Anon555. I will tell him to leave it as he isn't fluent in Chinese (does know a bit though as he is teaching).

I am confused now, most i have heard say that its easy to walk into a shop and buy some like buying candy but now from you done business in China saying its pretty much a no go... what is the truth? Not saying anyone is lieing but why do the majority say its very easy to buy?

Can people that have actually bought steroids in China tell me of there experience? This will help me and may help others too!

I would definitely like to get pharma grade steroids (hoping it was easy with the China access i have) as I'm loosing trust in UGL from reading a lot on here.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

chopthebench said:


> Nice one guys. I have sent him a email asking to find some pharmaceutical Test E 300 or 400mg.
> 
> Is there certain pharmaceutical brands to look for? (Is there a topic somewhere here that shows all pharmaceutical brands in china?)
> 
> ...


Pharmecuetical test comes in 100 and 250mg ampoules not 300 or 400.

As to having it posted to you from china it's a big risk and the chaces of it getting seized are high.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Suggesting that it is easy to buy steroids in China because they have a big manufacturing industry is like suggesting England is a good place to buy a gun because we are big players in the international arms trade.


----------



## Anon555 (May 27, 2012)

Gridlock said:


> Suggesting that it is easy to buy steroids in China because they have a big manufacturing industry is like suggesting England is a good place to buy a gun because we are big players in the international arms trade.


Very well said!

Chopthebench, may I ask what it is you are looking to accomplish by buying "direct" from China?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

yuanchengdavid said:


> hello, we are one of professinal steroids seller in China,if you are interested,let me know,my skype is annaaqq


Professional & China doesn't make sense in my book

No offence


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

From what I've heard steroid powders are very hit and miss in China, as for ready made stuff why not just buy over here?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Hendrix said:


> From what I've heard steroid powders are very hit and miss in China, as for ready made stuff why not just buy over here?


Price.

It's hit and miss no matter where you buy


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

sneeky_dave said:


> Price.
> 
> It's hit and miss no matter where you buy


I get what your saying, but there are reputable labs both UGL and Pharma. Its all an educated guess really


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Much less risk buying domestic IMO if you can.


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

When anyone says generic Chinese my throat closes andy palms go sweaty.

Just stick with buying here.


----------

